# ACCESS VBA - Events bei F5, Me.Refresh oder Me.Requery



## BitMan (15. Juni 2010)

Moin, 

welches Event wird beim Drücken von F5, ausführen von Me.Refresh oder Me.Requery aktiv?

Ich habe in einem Form diverse Felder die beim öffnen unsichtbar sein sollen wenn Ihr Inhalt leer ist. Alle Felder sind gesperrt. Ein paar Buttons haben zur Folge das Aktualisierungs-, Anfüge- und Lösch-Abfragen durchgeführt werden, die das aktuelle Form (die Tabellen davon) ändern. Nun möchte ich das jedes Mal beim Drücken von F5, ausführen von Me.Refresh oder Me.Requery ein VBA ausgeführt wird das die Felder zeigt/versteckt. 

Die Hilfe gibt nicht wirklich was her. 

LG BitMan


----------



## Yaslaw (15. Juni 2010)

Erstelle beide Events. Füge je den Befehl msgBox() ein und übergib ihm einen eindeutigen Wert. Dann drückst du F5 und schaust, welcher  Event sich meldet....

Nachtrag:
Du wirst herausfinden, dass das Formular keinen Event refresh oder requery kennt. Ergo musst du die Taste abfangen

```
Private Sub Form_KeyDown(KeyCode As Integer, Shift As Integer)
    If KeyCode = vbKeyF5 Then
        'TODO
    End If
End Sub
```


----------



## BitMan (15. Juni 2010)

yaslaw hat gesagt.:


> Erstelle beide Events. Füge je den Befehl msgBox() ein und übergib ihm einen eindeutigen Wert. Dann drückst du F5 und schaust, welcher  Event sich meldet....
> 
> Nachtrag:
> Du wirst herausfinden, dass das Formular keinen Event refresh oder requery kennt. Ergo musst du die Taste abfangen
> ...



hatte etliche druchprobiert... OK. Das mit dem key-Event geht aber meine Methode soll jedesmal ausgeführt werden wenn:
... F5 gedrückt wird
... ein anderer Datensatz über die Navigation gezeigt wird
... der benutzer aus einem anderen Form wieder auf das Form zurückkommt.

Gehe ich recht in der Anname das ich das dann an jede Methode welche Änderungen verursacht auch die Sichtbarkeit von Feldern einstellen muss?


----------



## Yaslaw (15. Juni 2010)

Form_KeyDown() für F5
Form_Current() für Datensatzwechsel
Form_GotFocus() wenn das Formular den Focus erhält (der User wechselt zum Form)

Am besten machst du eine eigene sub und rufst diese aus den jeweiligen Events auf


----------

